# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Друзья, помогите скачать дрова с сайта асус. Спасибо.

## BOSS_KRR

Сори за офф, не знал куда запостить. 
Друзья, помогите скачать дрова с сайта асус, у меня провайдер почему-то закрыл сайт Асус. скачайте мне все дрова для Вин7 64 бита и киньте, пожалуйста на какой нибудь ресурс сторонний, например Яндекс диск или подобной и дайте ссылку, я закачаю себе. 
Дрова на этот ноут Асус тут: http://www.asus.com/ru…2JU/HelpDesk_Download/

----------


## IrradeImpop

Люди, помогите найти драйвер на звуковуху YMF740F-V на win98 или win98se она встаёт под XP, при этом определяется как cs4281, но найденные драйвера для  cs4281 на 98-й не идут

----------


## AlikUsept

Я уверен, что Вы заблуждаетесь.

----------

